# how to fix code 597 on



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Simple. Take it to the dealer. You need a new thermostat.


----------



## roverben (Apr 6, 2013)

I have never heard of a thermostat giving a code.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your Cruze has a mechanical/electrical thermostat.
The thermostat and housing are one piece and you will see a wire harness plugged into the housing.

The computer is trying to tell you that the electrical portion of the thermostat has a open circuit......this will be a problem with the harness itself or the the thermostat.

Rob


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a Chevrolet tech. Trust me, this is a known issue. I've replaced many 1.8 thermostats for that code.

Thermostats have been throwing codes since the 90's, with the well-known 'Thermostat below regulating threshold' (thermostat stuck open).


----------



## roverben (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks. I'll change the thermostat.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Yep. My thermostat was throwing a CEL. The fans were running all the time. Took it in and they replaced it. No more issues.


----------



## rdean (Aug 6, 2014)

2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8

what did they replace? The actual thermostat heater sensor or the main thermostat itself? My fan will not turn off. Im wondering if its a sensor issue or a main thermostat? gives code P0598 and P0597.

Any help would e greatly appreciated. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rdean said:


> 2012 Chevy Cruze 1.8
> 
> what did they replace? The actual thermostat heater sensor or the main thermostat itself? My fan will not turn off. Im wondering if its a sensor issue or a main thermostat? gives code P0598 and P0597.
> 
> Any help would e greatly appreciated. Thanks, Ryan


The entire thermostat unit is a Least Replaceable Unit. The sensor is on the unit itself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Ryan,

I'm sorry to hear of the difficulties that you have been experiencing. We will be happy to contact your dealership on your behalf and look further into this concern for you. Please feel free to send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name if any extra help is needed. We look forward to hearing from you!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

